
Attraction Inequality and the Dating Economy - flavio87
https://quillette.com/2019/03/12/attraction-inequality-and-the-dating-economy/
======
throw149102
Couple of points:

1\. Not clear how likes proxy to "success" in terms of dating. Some people are
just looking for one night stands, while another might be looking for
something more long term. If women are consistently looking for something long
term, and have to get to at least the third/fourth/x-th date to have a
"success", then it makes sense for them to be pickier than men who only are
looking for the first date.

2\. Not clear how this extends out into the general "Dating Economy", it's
quite possible that there is a certain pathological case of people who get
stuck in the dating sphere for an extended period of time who end up
distorting the statistics. Compare this to the fact that 50% of marriages end
in divorce, but that's mostly driven by people who get divorced multiple
times, and first marriages have a much higher success rate. Among people who
actually do settle, it may be that women have more inequality in their dating
market then men do.

3\. We're not mentioning that women aren't swiping as much because for them
there is a serious fear of being assaulted when going on a date, while for a
man that is greatly diminished.

------
wakawaka1
I am glad that gender dynamics is finally being explored by mainstream
readers. Men seem to have the onus on them to try and understand courting
women-- What women look for, how to please them. The reverse does not seem to
be true, at least in my experience.

Women don't seem interested in figuring out how to court men's commitment
(probably because they assume they don't have to). Unfortunately for women
though, it seems men are less and less interested in marriage these days.
Probably due to the unbalanced legally binding financial consequences for men,
despite supposed "equality".

Perhaps we'll see a redistribution of interest on the part of women, in trying
to develop themselves into desirable partners, the way men are forced to. For
example, men have to obtain resources and use the resources to purchase status
signals. In the future, if the trend continues, women may have to demonstrate
wifely & motherly skills in order to attract the top echelon men they want.

------
fallingfrog
I feel like this is more related to how Tinder’s algorithm works than people
in general.

